

Hydrogen - Without The Nasty Carbon Footprint - Anon84
http://www.scientificblogging.com/news_releases/hydrogen_without_the_nasty_carbon_footprint

======
tornadoteddy
Gentlemen. Please hear this.

Hydrogen has a carbon footprint. It's just "indirect".

Virtually all hydrogen used the the world today is produced by "reforming"
natural gas. "Reforming" is a process where natural gas is burned with limited
oxygen and some water thrown in. The chemistry is a bit tricky but hydrogen is
produced and CO2 is exhausted.

You can produce hydrogen electrolytic decomposition of water but it results in
about a 90% loss of energy. Very expensive proposition and if the electricity
was generated with any kind of fossil fuel then that production process
generated some carbon.

Only way to use hydrogen without a carbon footprint is to use electrolysis
where electricity is generated with something like wind or nuclear.

But I think these new lithium ion batteries that are supposed to come out next
year are going to get the job done a lot more efficiently.

